# eastern shore



## keygirl (Jan 15, 2002)

Any suggestion of good RV camping on the eastern Shore ?


----------



## Cliff (Jan 22, 2002)

eastern shore

I like going to Kiptopeke State Park, only 3 mile north of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel. They have water, electric, and cable hook-up's. Nice place to visit, and very affordable!

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## FogNobber (Jan 23, 2002)

eastern shore

My favorite place is Myrtle Beach, SC.  Lots of places to choose from, many right on the beach.

'98 Kountry Star 5th wheel
'99 F350 Lariat PSD dually


----------



## SheilaBranch (Feb 25, 2002)

eastern shore

We love Gamble Rogers State Park in Flagler Beach, Florida.  It's right on the beach, reasonable and clean.


----------



## Calvin (Feb 26, 2002)

eastern shore

I like Cherrystone near Kiptopeake or Tom's Cove in Chincoteague, both on Virginia's eastern shore

1995 Dutchmen 29 QSB
1993 Wrangler Toad
"Mandy" the 75 lb. Wondermutt


----------



## Siamesecats02 (Mar 4, 2002)

eastern shore

We really liked Skidaway Island State Park, near Savannah, GA and Tybee Island, GA.  The park is roomy, shaded, with lots of Spanish moss hanging from the oaks.  Check it out on my web site (with pix).
http://hometown.aol.com/JollyNanM/GaStateParkReviews.html


----------

